# Instrument Panel fuse



## wornthin (Jun 5, 2004)

I have a '94 Sentra and I have no lights working on the instrument panel. I assumed it's a blown fuse, however, I can't find the fuse. Cany anyone help me?

Mike


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Do the like seat belt, or brake lights work?


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

On my 94 the fuse panel lid show's location's on the inside! I f not just start pullin and checkin!


----------



## wornthin (Jun 5, 2004)

Sanyo said:


> Do the like seat belt, or brake lights work?


Yeah they do. I'm sure it's a fuse but I cant find the fuse.


----------



## wornthin (Jun 5, 2004)

new94 said:


> On my 94 the fuse panel lid show's location's on the inside! I f not just start pullin and checkin!


I looked at the fuse panel on the inside and I didn't see one for the instrument panel. Do you know how they have it labeled?


----------



## MyHooptieSpecV (Mar 31, 2004)

Maybe the bulbs are burnt out?? The socket the bulb plugs into may also be burnt up, I had this problem on my 92. If that's not it, make sure the dimmer switch is plugged in, the dash lights won't work if it is not. As for the proper fuse, try checking the ones marked "electronics".


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

Well, I wish I could be of more help, but I do know that the fuse that controls the dash lights is not labeled "dash lights". I will get back to you when I look at my interior fuses again (tomorrow), but I experienced this problem, too. I pulled the panel off to look at the fuses, and suprise! "Dash lights" is not a label. I just started pulling fuses out, one by one, and checking to see if they were blown. I don't recall the fuse name (sorry) since it has been about 4 years since this occurred. There aren't that many fuses, though...


----------

